# Swivel Base Passenger Seat 2008 Fiat Ducato X250, CI 656



## leenuts

Anyone put one of these in (looking at around £140 on ebay)?
It would seem pointless to do the driver seat as it would only turn to face the back of the dining area seats.

Two things, wondered. How easy? And is there enough room for it to actually revolve in any event?

Thanks

Lee


----------



## boringfrog

*easy peasy*

I have fitted one to the passenger seat base, quite east if your handy. Bits need sawing off and a couple of holes need drilling. Think I paid around £80 for mine.


----------



## Jezport

We fitted 2 in our transit. We also had a dinette which stopped one seat fully turning, however I faced both seats to each other and it made a comfy seat to get your feet up on.

Bare in mind, when you sell your van you can take them out and resell them very easily.


----------



## Zebedee

How tall are you?

Not a stupid question - they raise the seat by about 2", and in my case that meant driving like Quasimodo so I could peer under the top of the windscreen surround.

Easy enough to fit, but be warned - the seats are a lot heavier than you expect!

Dave


----------



## leenuts

I'm just over 6 foot, so will look at the height issue (a great point to mention - and the point regarding removing them when selling!!)

I think my major worry is if they will turn freely (I presume the have to be pretty upright to get the circle in) and how/easy difficult it is.

turning the driver seat as well is a good point as it'll give me a bolt hole when it all gets too much in the back!!!!


----------



## 113016

I made both of ours swivel and neither go all the way around as we also have a dinette on one side and a sink on the other.
However, both when turned are now very comfortable and I can sit on either and whichever gives the better view.
It really opens up the van and gives much more room.

It looks like this


----------



## leenuts

thats what I wondered it might do.


----------



## 113016

I am 6 ft and I don't have a problem with the height. Maybe it depends on if your body is long or your legs are long! lol
one good thing is that it stops the sun shinning in your eyes. :lol:


----------



## pneumatician

I fitted one on the Pug without any problems at all. I did replace all of the bolts with 10.9 HT. As I recall it cost about £80 from CAK Tanks.

Steve


----------



## bubble63

hi leenuts, et al

I have put a swivel in a 2007 CI carioca 656, x250 cab.

as others and you say, only bother with the passenger seat.

I think i got it from oleary's
had to go to bolt shop for some allen screws and had to modify the end stops. [simple cut with the grinder] but overall, an ok job for a competent DIY'er

I'm 6' 2" and no probs

to turn it you have to move it forward , then a half turn, then slide it backwards to complete the turn.

when turned, it gives you the best seat in the house! loveley!

I had to slightly cut the seat base door and loose the top half of the jack box. But it looks OK

overall recommended

regds neill
cambridge


----------

